
Supreme Court: Law Enforcement Must Seek Warrant for Cell Site Location Info [pdf] - Nrbelex
https://assets.documentcloud.org/documents/4551467/Carpenter.pdf
======
rinze
Ah! Beat me by 1 minute :D

I saw this first on Lawfare: [https://www.lawfareblog.com/document-supreme-
court-rules-car...](https://www.lawfareblog.com/document-supreme-court-rules-
carpenter-law-enforcement-must-seek-warrant-cell-site-location)

